# Whirlpool Duet Sport



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

I like my Whirlpool.

The Story: I bought a frontloading Frigidaire and a dryer to sit atop, but the washer never worked. I bought it after shopping around, and therefore had to wash elsewhere and at laundromats for a couple weeks. So I thought it was over when I bought the Frigidaire.

Then the Frigidaire washer didn't work (it never worked) and it took 3 weeks to get a service person out here. I got angry and called Lowes and said this is ridiculous, what else do you have there? We struck a deal and they took the Frigidaire and left me a new Whirlpool instead.

But now I'm on my 2nd service call inside of my one-year warrantee period. How paranoid and angry should I be? I bought a washer/dryer, stacking, so I wouldnt have to go into the frozen back porch in winter 1. letting my house heat escape and 2. freezing my tush.

With the stacking units, I a. save water with a front-load and b. don't freeze my tush and c. save my heat in winter.

But two service calls? Inside of the first year??? I am NOT a happy camper. I never EVER had this much trouble when I bought used washers of various ilks. UGH.

Is it because the new washer are crap? Is it because my service provider stopped coming the 48 miles it takes to get to my house? Yeah and he doesn't work on Whirlpools. The only stacking washer dryer I could get from him was a topload.

Toploads don't make sense to me in a stacking unit. Arg. And there's the water issue.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Are these apartment sized units? The little stackables? I'd bet your getting sediment and such in your drive motor. You can take the agitator off yourself to clean out under there. It makes a big difference to the life of the machine. 

Additionally, how big is your family? If you are using a small washer for more than 2 people, you will definitely need it serviced more often. They are only meant for tiny loads. We're talking 1 outfit and a towel. They are not meant for several pair of jeans type loads. You'd almost be better off with a full sized washer and an indoor clothesline if you are doing wash for more than 2 people in an apt. sized machine.


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

Stackable, but good sized. If they are apartment, sized, they are big apartment sized.

Just 2 people, but I used the washer at least every other day; not a lot of clothes for any one season.

Can I get the store to take it back? I am mad as heck that I've had two service calls in the first year on this thing, and that it's even better than that stupid new Frigidaire I had. Is it that the electronics on it are so sensitive ??? They stop & give an error message at the least sign of anything?

Of course it's under warrantee and we can't officially do anything to it while its under warrantee.

Here I'm trying to conserve water and this is what happens. POO!


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Sage I bought a whirlpool washer and dryer new the dryer has been good but I hate the washer Ive lost count of all the service calls on it. I think the new ones are trash....


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds like the warranty is the way to go? do you have a recommendation? -- shall i ditch it while it's still under warranty? can i?


----------

